# What is your driver rating?



## yabadaba (Jul 26, 2014)

Please if this thread exist someone point it to me and delete this one.
Thanks
Okay so I am really proud of mine and will share it with you. 
Drive a 2010 Prius 
So far 160+ trips completed and rating of *4.9*


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Now watch it go lower lol


----------



## yabadaba (Jul 26, 2014)

Actually it is going higher. My first week was 4.78. And my last week is 5.0 with 58 trips completed.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Mine's been creeping up every day from the 4.7 I set in my first few days of driving. If I had to guess I'd say it's on its way to 4.85 where it will level out. That's my target so I don't have to stress about being on the margins and having to worry. Nice kid in a nice car, I don't think I'll ever have to stress out about rating if I don't let myself.

Also how do you find your weekly rating?


----------



## yabadaba (Jul 26, 2014)

Either at the end of the week through the dashboard or the summary they send you monday or tuesday.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Over 600 rides at 4.83


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

yabadaba said:


> Actually it is going higher. My first week was 4.78. And my last week is 5.0 with 58 trips completed.


You need to tell us how your are judging what your rating is. Those two numbers imply that you were looking at a 7 or 1 day period. I say that because the rating displayed on the app and to riders is based on the last 500 trips and the simply math is that if you were 4.78 the first week, then your your total rating cannot have rebounded to a 5. Its mathematically impossible. Once you dip below a 5 you can't get back to a 5 unless you do 500 more trips at a 5 level.


----------



## yabadaba (Jul 26, 2014)

I am not judging my rating from the app. I do by using the dashboard. What I am saying is that my first week was 4.78 second week is 4.8 and etc. Overall is 4.9 for last 365 days. I am trying to get a 5 for my last week not my overall.

Like the post says 5.0 for 58 trips which are the last 7 days.
4.9 for 160+ trips


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

My phone and dash says im a 4.85 through 200 trips..


But my passengers told me i'm a 4.9....so i dunno, good i guess


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Passengers see it rounded to one decimal place.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

154 rides. 4.89


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Right now my driver phone is showing me my rating as 4.79805.....A 14 digit number. Just curious if anyone else has seen that craziness.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I did okay this week, out of 50 trips I got rated 4.96 in LA, I thinks it's pretty good got my rating from 4.8 to 4.83 lol


----------



## yabadaba (Jul 26, 2014)

stuber said:


> Right now my driver phone is showing me my rating as 4.79805.....A 14 digit number. Just curious if anyone else has seen that craziness.


Yep same here.


----------



## Robba Fett (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine has two readings. At the dashboard is says 4.78 and in SUMMARY is reads 4.5 
Can anyone tell me which one of these two is my actual rating?


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

Mine just increased this last weekend... 4.94 over the last 500 trips ... here's a photo...


----------



## pixels (Sep 1, 2015)

4.54 over the last 1010 trips


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Rate all passengers that don't tip a 4 or lower!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

365 rating = 4.88
Dashboard rating = 4.86 (was 4.88 just last week, I got a couple bad ratings in short time)

If 365 rating moves down, I will worry the most.


----------

